# Ethernet Cables



## Nacho-mc (Mar 3, 2007)

What is the fastest Ethernet cable you can get?

Links as well please.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Fastest? CAT5e will run gigabit Ethernet without any issue. Using CAT6 won't result in any additional speed.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

cat6e


----------



## Comtrad (Sep 21, 2006)

johnwill is correct, you don't need anything over Cat5e. 

It actually goes up to Cat7, but it is not standardized yet, and no one has a use for it at the moment.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Nacho-mc said:


> What is the fastest Ethernet cable you can get?
> 
> Links as well please.


Actually that's a pretty broad question. 
Copper or Fiber?


----------



## Comtrad (Sep 21, 2006)

He had another thread (http://www.techsupportforum.com/f136/right-143274.html), so my guess is he is talking copper.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Fiber offers the most potential speed with the best distance and least interference.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I assumed we were talking about a standard copper network. Obviously, I should think of fiber too, since this connection is made on a fiber network. :grin:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

johnwill said:


> ...since this connection is made on a fiber network. :grin:


And you never let anyone forget it. :grin:

Gigabit Ethernet ("Gig-E") with CAT5e is doable, however if you have shoddy cable installers and long lengths it can become a disaster. Just keep in mind if you intend to actually implement the stuff to make sure the cables are laid properly.

If you really want to take advantage of Gigabit connections, use fiber.


----------



## Comtrad (Sep 21, 2006)

lol, you guys are gonna confuse the hell out of this guy. Take a look at his other thread.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I guess we need to ask, 
What are you trying to achieve?


----------



## Comtrad (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry, just noticed the link to this guys other thread was off a little bit. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f136/right-143274.html


----------



## Nacho-mc (Mar 3, 2007)

You guys need to make your minds up. All I was asking is what is the fastest ethernet cable avialable. Pretty simple, no?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

> Pretty simple, no?


Simple but broad.

Copper or Fiber?

What are you trying to acomplish?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Copper, Cat5e is the fastest and most economical.

Fiber, limited by the port speed. Easily bundled to exponentially increase throughput.


----------



## Comtrad (Sep 21, 2006)

Nacho-mc said:


> You guys need to make your minds up. All I was asking is what is the fastest ethernet cable avialable. Pretty simple, no?


You need a cat5e cable, based on what you asked in your other thread and the drawing you showed.


----------



## Nacho-mc (Mar 3, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> Copper, Cat5e is the fastest and most economical.
> 
> Fiber, limited by the port speed. Easily bundled to exponentially increase throughput.


Thanks, that was all I needed.



Comtrad said:


> You need a cat5e cable, based on what you asked in your other thread and the drawing you showed.


Did I say anything about the other thread I made. I wasn't even referring to that I was just asking in general.


----------



## Comtrad (Sep 21, 2006)

No need to be an ******* about it.

By the way you made this thread the next day after finding out you need an ethernet cable, it was pretty easy to see what you wanted to know.


----------



## Nacho-mc (Mar 3, 2007)

No it's not actually, i'm in the middle of building a games network at college and was wondering what we be the best cables to use. Not for my home network.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Next time you might consider actually telling us what you are actually doing so we can give you more intelligent answers. Trying to be cute and withholding the information needed to advise you properly isn't all that productive.


----------

